# Alternative to enter key



## kalbphd (Sep 12, 2008)

My enter key hasn't functioned since I spilled a drink on the laptop. I don't want to get the keyboard fixed at this point or fix it myself or attach a new keyboard. All I would like to know is a way to simulate the enter key without pressing enter. I already know how to use the On-Screen Keyboard that comes with Windows XP, but I'm looking for a method that doesn't require me to open another program--some kind of keyboard shortcut. I've tried Fn+Ascii, without success.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Try a keyboard mapper. I think some laptops like IBM Thinkpads has this utility.


----------



## kalbphd (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks! I downloaded a free keyboard mapper called KeyTweak. It's not what I was expecting, but it seems to be doing the job.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Well there you go. As long as it does the job and (best of all) if it is FREE. :grin:

EDIT:
I have not tried this but this too may work for you...

http://www.randyrants.com/sharpkeys2.zip


----------

